# A Timber Wolf 🐺



## rdabpenman (Aug 3, 2021)

Along with two Bobcat and two Lynx applied on Curly Maple  
All blanks are finished ready for installation on the original Brera Lever Action.

Les

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## T. Ben (Aug 3, 2021)

Those look fantastic!! Wow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Aug 3, 2021)

Love those! Great job as always!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 3, 2021)

First rate! Love the theme! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

